# Foxtel business cost / any alternative ?



## andytork (13/11/13)

Just been quoted $400 per month for Foxtel in a licensed venue. Compared to the $120 p/m or so for a non-licensed place this appears a bit steep.

Does anyone know a *legitimate *way of getting some sports channels etc cheaper ?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Airgead (13/11/13)

You could save $400/month by getting rid of the tellys and letting people enjoy a quiet drink...


----------



## andytork (13/11/13)

That's like not offering free wifi, people would have to resort to having one of those conversation things 

The point being that we are not a sports bar, don't want it on 24x7 so even more so we don't want to be paying $400+ (or closer to $500 for HD) for occasional use.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/11/13)

Its prob built into foxtel due to the fact they automatically see you as a business npt a private home. My local publican has the same problem. He just has to cop it on the chin


----------



## sp0rk (13/11/13)

Perhaps look at a business broadband plan with a hefty quota and some sort of online streaming service like Netflix (they don't currently do sports)


----------



## andytork (13/11/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Its prob built into foxtel due to the fact they automatically see you as a business npt a private home. My local publican has the same problem. He just has to cop it on the chin


The issue I have is that the "unlicensed venue" cost is 1/4 of the price of the licensed venue. Its like charging me more for foxtel at home as I am a drinker

I know people who have had it installed in their residential sections of their buildings and then run a cable. We could do this, but we won't as we want to be 100% legitimate


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/11/13)

You could go option B , but you say, Mr Foxtell wont be happy.

Did you also know that if you play the radio in your licenced venue or shop you have to pay a licence fee that goes to the recording artist. They will even get you for music-on-hold with your phone system


----------



## andytork (13/11/13)

You could go option B , but you say, Mr Foxtell wont be happy.

Did you also know that if you play the radio in your licenced venue or shop you have to pay a licence fee that goes to the recording artist. They will even get you for music-on-hold with your phone system



Yes, we have all the apra stuff and the pre-recorded one ready to go subject to tv service.


----------



## DU99 (13/11/13)

whats does optus fetch give you.


----------



## MAX POWER (13/11/13)

Have you tried Telstra T-Box with a business bundle?
You can receive Foxtel channels but it's billed through Telstra. Probably has the same mark-up for commercial but might be worth a look.


----------



## punkin (14/11/13)

If there was a standard cheap option then all would be doing it. It comes down to your negotiating skills. Get a represetative out there, not an untrained backpacker but an account salesperson, and walk them through your needs and ask them to come back with a package price. Then bargain that price down to bare bones.

Just remind them you are not a leagues club or sports bar.

Same as all your other business costs, you need to negotiate them all or you will be paying through the nose. The more practice you get the betterat it you will be. Just remember that all sales are subject to negotiation, it's just part of doing business.


----------



## andytork (14/11/13)

I am getting onto my Telstra business rep I use in another business today, will see what recommendations he comes up with.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/11/13)

If I were to put mu accountants hat I would say the cost would be fully tax deductible against your business.


----------



## brettprevans (14/11/13)

wide eyed and legless said:


> If I were to put mu accountants hat I would say the cost would be fully tax deductible against your business.


of course its a business cost and is taken into account when calculating P&L but its better nit to pay it in the first place.


----------



## brettprevans (14/11/13)

sp0rk said:


> Perhaps look at a business broadband plan with a hefty quota and some sort of online streaming service like Netflix (they don't currently do sports)


8 recon this might be an idea. Telstra have 200gb a month for about $140 p month residential. Business may be more for a business but less than $400.


----------



## andytork (14/11/13)

Probabl



citymorgue2 said:


> 8 recon this might be an idea. Telstra have 200gb a month for about $140 p month residential. Business may be more for a business but less than $400.


The telstra business ADSL are not bad price wise. Not sure what streaming services are available as yet and what T&C's they have as far as venues, they could as bad as foxtel.

Will have another nosey around today


----------

